# Spray Foam Vs. Blow in cellulose



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone, you reaffirmed my thoughts about going with spray foam.

One more question, for those of you who used spray foam in your garage, did you also spray foam the ceiling/attic or did you use some other type of insulation?


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Hunting18 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone, you reaffirmed my thoughts about going with spray foam.
> 
> One more question, for those of you who used spray foam in your garage, did you also spray foam the ceiling/attic or did you use some other type of insulation?


I put up a steel liner on my ceiling then sprayed 1/2lb open cell foam i think 8-10" walls were 2" closed cell.

Heats nice and the white steel on the ceiling went up in an afternoon and its nice and bright in there. Small attic access 2x3' i just put fiberglass on top my access panel.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

For those that sprayed their crawl did you have issues with mice chewing it. Thinking of using it in my cellar which serves as my pump house for my well. Trying to keep it above freezing.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

deepwoods said:


> For those that sprayed their crawl did you have issues with mice chewing it. Thinking of using it in my cellar which serves as my pump house for my well. Trying to keep it above freezing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



I would think once the holes and gaps are closed the mice may not be interested to chew. I notice mice will chew of they have a air draft to smell the interior then they widen that gap. If they do start to chew get a green can of foam it's called rodent foam to seal the chew holes.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm in the process of insulating my home now. Doing three methods.1 inch Rigid foam board for all my air baffles and attic knee walls, using cans of great stuf along the edges sealing off all out side air, batt insuation for knee walls and ceilings in the bonus rooms. Blown in insulation in all attic spaces and cathedral cielings.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

All my rim joices in the crawl will have layers of 2 inch rigid foam board with spray foam along the edges to prevent air infiltration.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Just had retrofoam of MI fully insulate my house this past fall. We kept the thermostat higher and used way less propane this winter. Interested to see how it keeps the house cool this winter. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Just had foam sprayed in my attic floor and in my cellar that houses my pressure tank. Going to add a little heater down there this year so I should be good to go next winter. It certainly will be better than what I had before but time will tell.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

deepwoods said:


> Just had foam sprayed in my attic floor and in my cellar that houses my pressure tank. Going to add a little heater down there this year so I should be good to go next winter. It certainly will be better than what I had before but time will tell.


Shouldn't need a heater...a simple 60w incandescent bulb should be plenty.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Getting ready to break ground on a 4 seasons room and deck. Got a quote for insulation using cellulose. Called my spray foam guru and he said he'd foam it all for 1,000 more. Going with hydronic heated floors in this room and also a nice gas fireplace. Will post pics once the foam is installed. Should be sweet.


----------

